# Hawthorne wingbar - just the frame



## bikiba (May 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Mon...818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d31ac0cb2


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2015)

anyone lucky enough to grab this one?


----------



## oskisan (May 15, 2015)

Im not sure how much I would say "lucky".... now the real money spending begins! Sometimes if you add this stuff up, you'd be way better off just buying the thing complete... Now, having said this, I am still looking for a speedline airflow tank...

Ken




bikiba said:


> anyone lucky enough to grab this one?


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Im not sure how much I would say "lucky".... now the real money spending begins! Sometimes if you add this stuff up, you'd be way better off just buying the thing complete... Now, having said this, I am still looking for a speedline airflow tank...
> 
> Ken





i hear you.

i was tempted, and have seen them go for 2500+ and then started adding it up in my head all the pieces... i think you could break even or do a bit better if you bought the frame and tacked on the rest at 700


----------



## ohdeebee (May 15, 2015)

Frame = $700
Fork/Trusses = $200+
Fenders = $400+
Rack = $600+
Seat = $800+/-
Head Light = $500+/-
Tail Light = $150+
Winged or speedo stem = $500+
Wheels/tires = $150
Aluminum handlebars = $100+
Crankset/guard/peddles = $150+

Parts = $4100 +/-

If you can find one complete WITH the high end uber-rare parts for $2500, BUY IT!!!

The most difficult part of that build by far, is finding the parts. How many finned lights, winged stems, speedo stems, fender sets or toolbox seats have been for sale in the last year? Five years? 

Or you can always be the guy with the authentic frame and the cheap remade knock off parts.


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2015)

If you skip the rack, headlight and seat which I consider optional u can severely reduce the cost and trip steps u can fine for less than 150 and Chinese tires. I still think it is doable.


----------



## oskisan (May 15, 2015)

Believe me, If you could see oheeebee's wingbar you would understand... You wouldn't think it would be, but that is one expensive bike to put together! Oh BTW: you forgot to add in the kickstand... groan!




bikiba said:


> If you skip the rack, headlight and seat which I consider optional u can severely reduce the cost and trip steps u can fine for less than 150 and Chinese tires. I still think it is doable.


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Believe me, If you could see oheeebee's wingbar you would understand... You wouldn't think it would be, but that is one expensive bike to put together! Oh BTW: you forgot to add in the kickstand... groan!




Lol...I am going to use the *groan* in future posts...


----------



## ohdeebee (May 15, 2015)

+$500!!!!

A $700 frame with $40 worth of Chinese parts just isn't my cup o' tea. I think that is a huge dis-service to the design of the bike.


----------



## kingsilver (May 15, 2015)

M137 - Try finding the hex handlebars and hex truss rods for sale.


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2015)

And the frame has a big crack in it....


----------

